# Need a diagnosis - Possibly blackhead?



## BobHartmannSWR (Oct 27, 2018)

I was up most of the night trying to find a diagnosis for the issue. There a few pic of blackhead on the web but they may not have that disease not sure. The birds dont exhibit any other symptoms, they appear healthy. they are eating, drinking. New to backyard chickens. It seems all of my australorps have it, my gold laced wyandottes, and black stars. about a dozen bird, 1/2 the flock. they are all 14 weeks old. If you can provide a diagnosis and/or how to treat it, please respond.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That actually looks like pigment from this side of the monitor. What's odd is that it's across breeds. 

Blackhead is rare in chickens. It's usually associated with turkeys and close contact.

I'll do some more digging. So far I did see that it's not uncommon for EE's to have black pigmentation.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So far I've found nothing. But let's talk about what they're eating, what their feed is, their housing. So often things like that play a big part on what is happening with the birds. 

Who was the source of your birds? Is there a possibility they were crossbred or had in their background black pigmented birds?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

No need to worry, your chickens do not have blackhead, that's just normal pigmentation.


----------



## BobHartmannSWR (Oct 27, 2018)

casportpony said:


> No need to worry, your chickens do not have blackhead, that's just normal pigmentation.


I saw your other post - thank you!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

BobHartmannSWR said:


> I saw your other post - thank you!


So you're not worried now I hope.


----------



## BobHartmannSWR (Oct 27, 2018)

Yes! though the girls have this pigment thing going on, all are healthy so I am no longer worried. THanks again.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## BobHartmannSWR (Oct 27, 2018)

I finally got a diagnosis from a local vet who regularly sees chickens, in fact he has his own flock. 
In my diligence to keep the mobile coop clean I added too much soap to the water I used to scrub out the coop. The strength of the soap burned the beaks, combs and wattles. The combs on all of the birds have returned to normal and their bills are slowly growing out the black. I have been using a much lower amount of soap and no further issues.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is about the weirdest thing I've heard yet. Of course most of us don't do that kind of cleaning either.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

BobHartmannSWR said:


> I finally got a diagnosis from a local vet who regularly sees chickens, in fact he has his own flock.
> In my diligence to keep the mobile coop clean I added too much soap to the water I used to scrub out the coop. The strength of the soap burned the beaks, combs and wattles. The combs on all of the birds have returned to normal and their bills are slowly growing out the black. I have been using a much lower amount of soap and no further issues.


I've never heard of anything like that.
I usually clean out coops twice a year, never used soap. I have used bleach water as a temporary treatment for lice in the coop until I had the chance to get permethrin liquid for more persistency. No problems.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That’s very interesting! Like Dawg, when I had my flock, I wet cleaned 
infrequently and only used a little bleach if needed.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Can you post some before and after pictures?


casportpony said:


> Can you post some before and after pictures?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Can you post some before and after pictures?


----------



## BobHartmannSWR (Oct 27, 2018)

Ill take some pictures this weekend.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

BobHartmannSWR said:


> Ill take some pictures this weekend.


I look forward to seeing them.


----------

